# Buy a car in Barcelona and the driving license



## naceriwalid (Feb 13, 2016)

Hello,

I need some help please since I'm new here in Barcelona.

First of all i have an International driving license - plus i have my Omani Driving License.

By that can i drive and buy a car?

Secondly what is the best place to buy used cars in Barcelona?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

naceriwalid said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need some help please since I'm new here in Barcelona.
> 
> ...


Firstly, buying a car has nothing to do with what licence you have.

There are many second-hand web sites AutoScout24: Coches de segunda mano - ofertas coches de ocasión y usados, Coches.net: Coches nuevos, coches de ocasión, seminuevos, Km0. to name but two.

I suspect that your driving licence(s) will not be any good here - but I'm not certain.


----------



## ExpatWannabee (Jul 6, 2011)

You can certainly buy and insure a car in Spain. But your Omani license and IDP will only allow you to legally drive in Spain for six months after getting your residency. After that, you'll have to get a Spanish license by passing both a written and a road test.


----------

